# Faucet ID



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Close to Newport Brass but not quite.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

I've found several manufactures will use a generic stem. Same stem might fit 5 or 6 different brand faucets. 

What are you trying to do? Match it or just get stems?


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


I've got some of those on my truck. Not sure on the make of that particular faucet but the stems fit a number of faucets. I ordered a few through Stanco here in town. Not sure where your located.....


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Olemissplumber said:


> I've found several manufactures will use a generic stem. Same stem might fit 5 or 6 different brand faucets.
> 
> What are you trying to do? Match it or just get stems?



He's right, many of the high end faucet manufacturers will use the same valves with their own trim. I installed a restoration hardware widespread lav faucet the other day and it had brass tech stamped on the valves. The stems looked similar to yours.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> I've got some of those on my truck. Not sure on the make of that particular faucet but the stems fit a number of faucets. I ordered a few through Stanco here in town. Not sure where your located.....


I'm in OKC. Need two hot and two cold.

I have a local company that has a pretty good selection that I am checking with tomorrow. If they don't have them, would you be willing to part with a couple of each? If so PM me with a price. Thanks.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

American std or kohler would be my guess


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

Go to lockeplumbing.com and look at phylrich LC499 stem.

Look also at faucetpartsplus.com under ceramic cartridges. They offer different ways to search with method being lenght of stem.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I'm in OKC. Need two hot and two cold.
> 
> I have a local company that has a pretty good selection that I am checking with tomorrow. If they don't have them, would you be willing to part with a couple of each? If so PM me with a price. Thanks.


I don't have 2 and 2. I only have a set. I used the others on a parts job I had a couple weeks ago. I can send you the 2 I have....


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

This guy.. It looks a little diff but this is the interchangeable one. It will work my replacement looked just like yours.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> This guy.. It looks a little diff but this is the interchangeable one. It will work my replacement looked just like yours.


Now, that's a plumber hand, not the one with a girly hand giving a finger... oh yea, now I remmy the name.. havnt been here awhile.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Idk. Looks a bit clean for a plumber hand !!! Lol


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk. Looks a bit clean for a plumber hand !!! Lol


The stem fellas, the stem is the main focus here :laughing: and its clean because this was first thing in the am....:yawning:


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

The original posters stem looks like it has longer splines. I would want to find one with longer splines and then cut them down if needed. You can always take away but you can't add them on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Idk. Looks a bit clean for a plumber hand !!! Lol


I understand your confusion Tx.

Apparently Texans are unaware of this recent development in the plumbing industry. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> This guy.. It looks a little diff but this is the interchangeable one. It will work my replacement looked just like yours.


Those are baby soft hands :laughing:


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

suzie said:


> Those are baby soft hands :laughing:


What hands? I only posted "1" hand ;-)


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumbers hands. I have rubber gloves but only where them when I'm doin service ... Touching toilets urinals and running drains I did wash them several times. By the end of the week end they will not be stained but they will still be rough


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Plumbers hands. I have rubber gloves but only where them when I'm doin service ... Touching toilets urinals and running drains I did wash them several times. By the end of the week end they will not be stained but they will still be rough


Wth?? They are...... never mind, don't want ya get riled up as you already are with your new buddy, allencat.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

O hush. Ur old def as can't even post pics on the computer !!! Lol. Kiss kiss RJ


----------



## plu4you (Oct 2, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> ...


Missed placed the bag. Harden, artistic brass or jado will know for sure tomorrow they are all same looking.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Plumbers hands. I have rubber gloves but only where them when I'm doin service ... Touching toilets urinals and running drains I did wash them several times. By the end of the week end they will not be stained but they will still be rough


You wear gloves while doing service?

Wuss...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Plumbers hands. I have rubber gloves but only where them when I'm doin service ... Touching toilets urinals and running drains I did wash them several times. By the end of the week end they will not be stained but they will still be rough


Looks like you need an apprentice cleaning your copper...:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Looks like you need an apprentice cleaning your copper...:laughing:


Ther to dam slow


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ther to dam slow


I took my 17 year old with me when doing a water heater change out for a family friend awhile back. In the time it took me to tell him what to do, I could have cut, sanded, and sweat the copper, instead of standing around swearing silently watching him fork around cutting the copper. 

I need a liberal application of patience dropped on me.


----------

